# Talking Skulls Currently available



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Without going into the 3-axis and high-end stuff that costs hundreds of dollars, what ready made talking skulls are there right now? I never had a "Boris" and if he's not being made anymore I need an alternative. Nothing fancy, just something that will vaguely match a soundtrack voice and not weigh a ton. I'm thinking of doing a lazy-man's 2-motor/2-axis like the kind that's been posted recently and don't feel like making a talking mechanism from scratch. OT has the talking skull candy dish for 14 bucks plus 7 bucks shipping; thats $21... is that the best deal or what else is out there? :laugheton:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The candy dish skull is still around, and the Boris II is still around. Boris I was retired.

There's still the head in the ball, and joke telling type skulls, too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

who makes Boris Mk II?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know. Made in China for K-mart is all it says...well...kinda. It also has distributed by "Take One" , but www.take-1.com is down.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've often thought about hacking one of these, too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And are there other voice-activated talking mouth things that are fairly cheap? They don't make Dougies anymore


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Watch the various forums people seem to pop up with Boris II's all the time.

BTW

http://cgi.ebay.com/TALKING-BORIS_W...163&_trkparms=39:1|65:15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year Big Lots and K-Mart both sold Talking thru Boris. Big Lots should start putting out their Halloween stuff in the next month or so, K-Mart a little after that. If you can't wait until then, you may be able to find one here or on ebay.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The talking skull pair by Gemmy were pretty easy to modify as well. If anyone can find a source of these (for this time of year) or any like sized ones I'd be interested in knowing as well - can never have too many hackable talking skulls.

-TM


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

This is well past the $$ you said.









Elvis Alive

There's a hack for it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Revenant said:


> And are there other voice-activated talking mouth things that are fairly cheap? They don't make Dougies anymore


Dougies are hard to find, but the "talk-thru" guts are sold here.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/product/code/81896.do?showPrevNext=false


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Larger than the dougie, but still worth trying.

About the elvis, if you have the dollars, you may also want to consider the life sized gemmies, such as the skeleton, pirate, etc.


----------

